
GitHub Private is Free: Use GitHub as Your Most Powerful Note Taking System - jianzong
https://github.com/haojianzong/blog/issues/10
======
jianzong
Author here, I am happy to see so many awesome ideas from hacker news on note
taking:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18837345](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18837345)

Would you let me know whether using Github is a good idea for you to manage
your notes? Thanks.

~~~
siruncledrew
I’ve been using Github for notes recently after trying some other alternatives
from your AskHN question, and GH has been good so far, particularly for easily
writing notes in markdown, and grouping notes in subfolders within repos.

My main criticism is that it’s not convenient to use Github on mobile and
there’s no official app. I just request desktop site in mobile Safari, but the
UX is a struggle when creating and editing files.

~~~
jianzong
Feels great to connect with you again!

Github on mobile is a pain for me as well, that's why I need to IM-myself for
thoughts on the go and even thinking about writing a lightweight app for
myself.

------
metrue
I am using Bear app to do note taking and blogging. Github is awesome for
personal project management through.

